
Map shows how long it took to travel the world in 1914 - JacobAldridge
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/travelnews/12027166/What-travelling-was-like-100-years-ago.html
======
EA
Interesting that it took 40 days to get to northern Africa despite its
relatively close proximity to western Europe.

~~~
infecto
I am guessing 1914 Northern Africa was not as nice as it is now. Probably an
issue with roads.

~~~
kaybe
Infrastructure in general I think. The articles mentions railways, which seem
to help a lot towards shorter travel times.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://humanprogress.org/blog/the-best-map-you-will-see-
toda...](http://humanprogress.org/blog/the-best-map-you-will-see-today), which
appears to copy [http://www.cato.org/blog/best-map-you-will-see-
today](http://www.cato.org/blog/best-map-you-will-see-today) without linking
to it, which points to this.

~~~
devindotcom
Telegraph points to
[http://www.intelligentlifemagazine.com/places/cartophilia/ti...](http://www.intelligentlifemagazine.com/places/cartophilia/time-
travel)

I remember it from earlier this month. Really interesting graphic.

~~~
dang
Good catch! Apparently I develop link fatigue after 2 hops.

That makes this a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10647586](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10647586),
which also explains why users flagged it.

------
peterburkimsher
In 1873 it took 80 days, or so I hear.

